# Sears Spyder



## highship (Aug 12, 2022)

Sears Spyder as found, what you see is what you get. Would love a local sale but will ship at actual cost. USPS money order or cash. Let me know if you want more pics.


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 12, 2022)

20" or 24" wheels?


----------



## highship (Aug 12, 2022)

Umm, it doesn’t have wheels… I can measure something on the frame if that helps but I’m not sure what it would have had, sorry.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 31, 2022)

still have it ?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 31, 2022)

It is a Spyder 24x20 10 speed, not the most common of framesets to find this complete. Even the Wald Rams Horn bars are original.Measure front fork from axle hole to bottom of fork crown.
A set of wheels 24x1.75 rear and (probably) 20x1-3/8 front and a Shimano Lark derailleur and it is rideable.


----------



## highship (Sep 1, 2022)

@nick tures - I still have it.

@Oldbikeguy1960 - thanks for the info! 12 1/2" from fork axle hole to the bottom of the fork crown


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2022)

$30


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 1, 2022)

Thats a 24" front, I guess I could've said the same for the rear but the 10 speed and dual bar/dual brake configuration was 24" only.
It sure looks like a short fork but I guess it is an optical delusion.
If you can find the serial number Iamay be able to get a year built for you. I did an extensive searck and found decoding info on amother site.
Meanwhile, here is an ad with your bike, and a photo of what could be your bike complete.
No BMA6 sticker means pre 1971


----------



## highship (Sep 1, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> $30



No Deal...


----------



## highship (Sep 11, 2022)

Withdrawn. Move to for sale section








						Sears Spyder | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

As previously seen on DOND…  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sears-spyder.212789/#post-1466369  Sears Spyder as found. What you see is what you get. Cash or USPS money order only. Will ship at actual cost or local pick up in western Ma. $300




					thecabe.com


----------

